
Ask HN: Best Command Line Web Browser - dedalus
What do you guys recommend for browsing the web with command line interfaces and no JS etc. I mean as a regular browsing experience and not programmatic&#x2F;experimental way..
======
veddox
My only experience is with w3m. It's not bad, the keybindings take some
learning, but that would be the case for any terminal web browser. It even has
an extension that permits you to display images (if you have an X session
running - which I usually don't, so I haven't tried it).

My primary usage is for programming sessions - I have a text-only Arch install
(parallel to my normal Ubuntu) that I use for programming. Usually, when I
need a browser in that environment it is to look up software questions, and
for that, w3m is perfectly sufficient.

I would not use it as a regular browser though. It's fine for HN,
StackExchange, Wikipedia and other text-heavy websites, but unfortunately way
too much of the Web is built on graphics and JS for a browser like w3m to be a
feasible day-to-day alternative to Firefox et al.

------
zachlatta
elinks has consistently given me the best experience, no customization needed.

------
ChanderG
links2. Found it easiest to customize.

